# Union Force Heel Cup Problem



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ive been trying to pull it out after unbolting the 2 side screws but it wont budge. is there a trick to this also how far do they come out corresponding to the numbers written on the heel :dunno:cup.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

the largest setting is "2" for extending the heelcup. u may have to undo 4 screws on each binding to adjust it the full way, i cant remember for sure since its been awhile since ive adjusted mine.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks bud i got it going


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it's funny that people complain that the heel cup slips on union but then you find people cant even budge theirs. I had to adjust mine with a mallet.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

same here. i think it's a quality issue on some units sold from year 4. mine does not budge either. luckily i don't really need to adjust the cup for my boot size, but if i did, i'd be irrate.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

^seriously? how are we supposed to know if that centers your boot or not.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Just Winn said:


> For a size 11 vans matlock boot does 1 on the heelcup marking sound appropriate on a wide waist?


Just look! If it looks centered then great if it doesn't then move it! Man not that hard!


----------



## Just Winn (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for the hospitality, just thought someone might be riding a matlock boot as well and offer up some inside advice...no worries


----------



## impat (Jan 8, 2011)

dlau247 said:


> thanks bud i got it going


so how did you get it moving? do i need a hammer or mallet or something to push it? i can't get it to budge..

edit, my number says its on 2, is that the max it would go up to?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

There are 4 (2 on each side of the binding) screws you need to loosen. The heel strap bolts also attach the heelcup to the base. But 2 is the largest it goes.


----------



## jonoff (Feb 15, 2011)

Extremo said:


> There are 4 (2 on each side of the binding) screws you need to loosen. The heel strap bolts also attach the heelcup to the base. But 2 is the largest it goes.


Thanks, I had watched this video YouTube - How to set up your Union bindings but he doesn't mention that the other two screws still need to be loosened. I took out the two that actually hold the heel cup in, but it wouldn't budge until the 2 for the heel strap were loosened a litle so they weren't holding the cup to the binding, no need to take them out all the way. Then the cup slid real easy without using a mallet.

I bumped mine out to 2 on my board, I have size 11 Vans Auras and its not a wide board, 252.1mm. 
Looks pretty centered now.


----------

